# Gamethread: Denver Nuggets (19-17) at Houston Rockets (25-15)



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

> Denver (19-17) at Houston (25-15)
> 
> Game Info: 8:30 pm EST Sat Jan 20, 2007
> TV: ALT, FSSW Add to Calendar
> ...



Didnt seem a game thread up for this game yet so I figured id make one so wed have a place to talk about the game. Ill be around during the whole game so if anyones around come over duirng gametime and talk about it. Also if anyone needs updates let me know I can give some.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah tmac might not be playing either, with his back spasms but we cant rule him out yet, so we have to be prepared for a big game


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Started out slow just werent making our shots and Houston started out hot. Were looking a lil better right now 15-9 Houstons lead.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockets shooting a lil over 61% right now leading the Nuggets 31-25 after 1.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah our shooting hasnt been fantastic from the 3pt line, but hopefully we can win the next quarter


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Rafer Alston is on fire right now killing us from deep actually there whole team is on fire shooting right now hopefully they cool down 41-30 Rockets


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Good run by the Nuggets and a couple of big defensive plays down low by Camby and Nene and were down 4 with AI on the line shooting 2.

Points
AI 16
Nene 9
JR 8

Also Cambys already got 12 rebounds


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockets lead 58-53 at the half


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah we did pretty well that quarter, outscored them by 1

iverson has 20 points, 2 assists, 1 steal
blake has 5 points, 2 assists, 2 steals
camby has 2 points, 12 rebounds, 3 blocks
JR has 10 points

hopefully we can husstle our way infront and then hold on for the rest of the game, that quarter was pretty good and hopefully camby can continue dominating the boards, iverson keep on scoring and the other guards pitch in a little more on the scoreboards or with the assists/steals....


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

down by 9 points at 3 quarter time,, 77-86


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

AI with a HUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGE 3 with a minute left to tie the game.

Great comeback by the Nuggets thus far


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

GREAT DEFENSE by Diawara on McGrady.

5 seconds left tie game NUGGETS BALL!!!

LETS GO NUGGETS!!


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

CAMBY!?!?!?!?!? Why's he shooting the last shot?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Camby for 3 at the buzzer thats a lil questionable?

But great comeback regardless to get back in this and send us to OT hopefully we can ride this momentum and take this game


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah why would camby shoot the 3,,, anywayz OT baby!! denver have done good to get it too OT
hopefully we can win it though


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nuggets up 5 
2 and half minutes left in OT

Iverson banks in a 3 as the shot clock expires and then Camby with a deep jumper after a Mutumbo miss at the other end


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Blake hits a 3 and gets fouled 4 point play!

Nuggets up 117-110 a lil over a minute left

This will be a HUGE win considering how far we got down.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Thats all she wrote fellas 

NUGGETS WIN 121-113!!!

But the most important thing.....MELO WILL NOW BE BACK!

Let the fun begin.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

jr smith hits the 3 its all over, we win by 8 points yyyyeeeeaaaahhhhh!!!!! 113-121

iverson had 36 points, 10 assists, 4 steals
camby had 12 points, 22 boards, 5 blocks
blake had 12 points, 5 rebounds, 4 assists, 3 steals
Jr had 24 points

great game by denver, i am soo happy and so will carmelo coming into a 2 game winning streak against good teams, this means we will look good for the play-offs,,, well done boys!!!! :clap2::yay:


----------



## Husstla (Nov 5, 2006)

Iverson!!! too bad it took him 30 shots to get it though. Camby played great!


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

just come back... just saw we won again, 20-17 now, i hope the 3 game win streak continues when melo caomes back


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

I was out last night and didn't see this one, but I'm assuming Yak was on Tmac most of the game? He did about as good of a job as anyone I've seen on him last time we played Houston. And on a completely different note, when's the last time you saw 7 players from each team in double figures for scoring?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn it! This was the one game we could have and should have won. Rockets had PHX and Dalls before, both losses, and now the Spurs next.

Ill give credit where credit is due, you guys never gave up, and Rockets simply let this game get away. Good job Nuggs.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh in addition, Steve Blake has been one hell of an addition. Losing Boykins had me question the deal, but it I have really liked what I have watched from Blake. Great pick up.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think that jr should get credit aswell for his shooting from beyond the arc,, i think he finished 5 from 8,,, pretty good shooting, but i dont think anyone took much notice when you got iverson with 36 and camby with 22 boards and 5 blocks, but anyway doesnt matter,, im glad we won a tough game,,


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

actually jr shot 6 from 9 from beyond the arc,,, and amazingly we shot over 50% from the 3pt line, shooting 15 from 29,, thats a great effort!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

this game was incredible, i was cheering for the Nuggets but Houston seemed really in control throughout most of the game, they had like a 12 pt lead at one point? but so did the Nuggets

I just want to comment at how atrocious the Nugget's defense can be at times. There was one play when all the guys were standing straight and a pass was made to Deke, no one really reacted and someone just flicked him in the arm, attempting to foul, but an easy lay in. In addition, there were quite a few times when an open man was left unattended, like Juan and Battier and you know they'll hit their jumpers. It was rather sad to see from a playoff team.

If Nuggets can tighten up a bit, I can definitely see them in the WCF. 

Btw, Blake and J.R. are just awesome, and Nene also played great. J.R. really brought them back in the game in the 4th QtrI'd like to see Camby develop some offense in the post since he is usually the tallest man on the court. 

Cant wait till Melo and AI start showing their skills together


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

yeah thats right,, marcus camby needs to just work on concentrating more on the defensive side but when on offense needs to work on his posting up and short range jumpers, not the long ones,, if he can dominate the boards then he shouldnt have any problem posting up,, if he can out rebound deke then he should be able to post him up aswell


----------

